# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Floor finish (Bona vs Synteko)

## Floop

Hi,  
It's probably been asked and answered a million times but I've kind of gotten lost trawling back through posts so I thought I'd ask again. 
I'm currently tossing up what sort of floor finish I want, and I think I've narrowed it down to either Bona Traffic or Synteko Natural finish (though I'm not sure how Synteko Solid compares).  I've just got a few questions though because I'm really not sure what would be the most suitable. 
If I went with the Synteko Natural finish, how many coats are applied (I just saw a video that said you only need one?)?  What do you do between coats if more than one is put on?  Is it waterproof and durable enough for day to day traffic?  We don't have pets but do have young children (which are worse than pets I think!).  If any damage occurs is it easily remedied?  I think I read I can touch it up where required? 
The other option is Bona Traffic which from what I've read is pretty durable and has the benefit of not yellowing over time, but if the finish gets damaged can it be touched up at all or does it need to be stripped back and re-done? 
If I decided to go the DIY option which would be the easiest to manage in terms of application, re-coating etc?  I'm not sure I will DIY yet (if I even can with those products) it really depends on time and how daunted I feel by the project.  But if I did, which generally speaking would be the better option?  I'm not overly fussed on choosing the cheapest option, mainly focused on what is the most suitable finish, but does anyone have a rough idea how they compare pricewise? 
I appreciate any help you can give me, apologies for the extra long post!  
Regards

----------


## Gaza

Synteko natural oil and is new version of soild oil. 
The floor will have an oiled look tO it not very much gloss, as far as wearing it's great you can touch up a damaged area at any time with any issue you can buff another coat on when its looking worn. 
Traffic will give you more of a plastic look with a sheen, it does scratch and will show scratches these can be touched up but you will see marks from where additional coating is applied. 
Both a great products but give a different look suggest you go past
Synteko show room and have a look they also have Synteko pro which is same as bona traffic. 
I just did a job where we used American oak, on the parquetry floor we used natural oil that had walnut color added we applied this using a buffing machine, we also applied an oil based stain (grey colour) and three coats of satin Synteko pro to a wall, it provides a two total different looks to the same timber.

----------


## TimDavis

Curious to know Gaza if the Synteco Oil is a linseed oil base. I've recently finished 900 sq. metres of basketball court and stage area with Livos Oil. Buffed it on (and off). The stuff has a strong linseed oil smell and looked beautiful. Bastard to buff off though. When it starts to dry a bit the Canterbury/buffer started to grab and became a proper pain in the @@@@ to control. Still the finished product looked very good. Not too sure about durability in a school situation, but like the Synteco it is easy to spot repair and/or recoat.
Starting to think these are much better products than polyurethane, either oil, solvent, or water based.

----------


## Floop

I probably should take a look at both options in person and decide which I prefer.  I'm not sure what sort of finish I want and what sort of look would work best too.  Decisions decisions!  I might give them a call and see if there is a showroom somewhere in VIC, the website says there is one in Sydney but that doesn't help me much down here. 
Is there any difference between the Synteko Natural and Synteko Solid?  From the info sheets it seems there is a solvent in the Solid, but are there any other differences between the two products? *edit* Called Synteko, apparently they are the same, one is just an environmentally friendly VOC-free product.  :Smilie:  
TimDavis I  just had a look through the spec sheet for the Synteko oil and it doesn't mention whether or not it's linseed oil.  It just said it is derived from wood pulp. 
Thanks for the help  :Smilie:

----------

